# post your adult orhid pictures here



## macro junkie (Feb 1, 2008)

post your adults pics here,,male or female..mine just shed to adult..


----------



## spawn (Feb 1, 2008)

Did you add the pinks hues digitally, or is she naturally that color? She's gorgeous.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

spawn said:


> Did you add the pinks hues digitally, or is she naturally that color? She's gorgeous.


i would never do that.im not a cheat..every pic u see from me is as it is,,the only thing i ever change is taking dust marks off the pic and sharpening..so yer its natural..i thought its not very pink compared to mantidas one


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Mantida (Feb 8, 2008)

Twelve hours later....


----------



## tier (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi

One pair of mine became adult, too:

This is not a mating because the female is too young. I just put them together for the pictures so far.



















































Now I'm waiting for the other pairs to moult adult.

regards,

tier


----------



## Moosashi (Mar 9, 2008)

is the adult male really that much smaller than the female? that's rediculous, lol.


----------

